# Automator : saisie du mot de passe impossible



## plozinguez (25 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,
Voila mon soucis
J'ai saisi une commande dans Automator, quand j'arrive sur Passwoord impossible de le mettre j'appuie bien sur les touches de mon clavier mais aucun caractère de s'inscrit donc impossible de mettre mon mot de passe
Je suis sous Mountain Lion sur un Mac Book Pro
Quelqu'un aurait il une solution
D'avance merci


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2013)

tu peux detailler?
on ne sait même pas quel scénario automator tu cherches à faire


----------



## plozinguez (25 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,
voila la commande que j'ai voulu faire, c'est pour couper le son à l'allumage de mon portable

sudo nvram SystemAudioVolume=%80

Mais des que j'arrive sur password impossible de mettre les caractères au clavier rien n'apparait 

d'avance merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h58 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> tu peux detailler?
> on ne sait même pas quel scénario automator tu cherches à faire



Bonjour,
voila la commande que j'ai voulu faire, c'est pour couper le son à l'allumage de mon portable

sudo nvram SystemAudioVolume=%80

Mais des que j'arrive sur password impossible de mettre les caractères au clavier rien n'apparait

d'avance merci


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2013)

AAAAAh 
ok 
donc ce n'est pas un couac  Automator
c'est uune commande Terminal  en sudo 

que tu peux faire directement via le Terminal

et en ce cas on rentre son mot de passe MAIS IL N'APPARAIT PAS À L'ÉCRAN
(donc faut pas se gourrer)

et au prochain demarrage = silence


----------



## plozinguez (25 Juin 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> AAAAAh
> ok
> donc ce n'est pas un couac  Automator
> c'est uune commande Terminal  en sudo
> ...


 
Un grand merci à toi ça marche,
Bonne soirée


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2013)

c'est pas fini !!!

1- si tu peux encore dans ton PREMIER post
s'il y a encore le bouton edit






corrige ce titre qui n'est pas reflet du probleme
mais une question sur enlever le son de démarrage de mountain lion


et ensuite une fois fait
partie2
2 -Rends service aux lecteurs suivants qui chercheraient des solutions au même problème

cliquer "résolu" via menu outils de la discussion en haut à droite du fil


----------

